# Worldbridge Visa Status (Approved/Declined)



## openquestions (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have received a voicemail from UKBA that my envelope containing the answer for my visa application is ready for pick up. Is there any way to find out the outcome prior to picking up?

Does World Bridge provide approval/decline status of a visa or does it just advise that the visa is ready for collection?


Many thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

openquestions said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a voicemail from UKBA that my envelope containing the answer for my visa application is ready for pick up. Is there any way to find out the outcome prior to picking up?
> 
> Does World Bridge provide approval/decline status of a visa or does it just advise that the visa is ready for collection?


Normally, if you are successful, you get 'Your visa has been issued' email from UKBA. Because they cannot say in a voicemail or email you have been denied (privacy issue), you just have to wait till you get your package back. If unsuccessful, there will be a letter inside stating why you have been denied and your right to appeal against the decision.


----------



## openquestions (Apr 4, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Normally, if you are successful, you get 'Your visa has been issued' email from UKBA. Because they cannot say in a voicemail or email you have been denied (privacy issue), you just have to wait till you get your package back. If unsuccessful, there will be a letter inside stating why you have been denied and your right to appeal against the decision.


Thank you for your reply Joppa.

I submitted my application on Monday 6th in UKBA Athens and received the voicemail from the embassy on Friday 17th to say that the answer has arrived. At the appointment on Monday 6th, the lady who I gave the documents to said I was very organised and had gathered all the documents. I could see that she ticked all the boxes. From that expected that my application (eea fp) would go smoothly.

I have not received any email at any time from the UKBA. The earliest I can get back to Athens is on Tuesday but I am quite worried about the outcome. Could it be that my application has been successful even if I received no email? I am thinking the application centre in Athens might not use email? If one was declined would they also receive an email notice? 

I would greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

openquestions said:


> Thank you for your reply Joppa.
> 
> I submitted my application on Monday 6th in UKBA Athens and received the voicemail from the embassy on Friday 17th to say that the answer has arrived. At the appointment on Monday 6th, the lady who I gave the documents to said I was very organised and had gathered all the documents. I could see that she ticked all the boxes. From that expected that my application (eea fp) would go smoothly.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For what I can remember you had gathered almost every single requested supporting document. Unless you failed to include something - due to nervousness, stress- your application seems to be within normal processing times.

The fact that you didn't receive an email doesn't mean anything, what boggles me is that they actually call you!:confused2:

Good Luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

